# Bots bots bots everywhere - here too? TONY KHAN tells all xD



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jim Cornette isn't real!!! His tennis racket can't hurt you!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm a bot and proud of it.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

I can see some truth to this. There probably are a certain amount of dummy accounts on Twitter of people with an agenda to bash AEW.


----------



## Zyta (Jun 28, 2011)

This might be my first post in the AEW section, maybe not but I think it is. 

This is the second most absurd thing I've heard in my life to deny something. The first being the Mandela effect, where people would rather believe the entire universe is different than to admit they remembered something wrong 20+ years ago when they were 2. 

Yes everyone who watches pro wrestling on the planet, all 100% of them loves AEW and would never criticize it. They must be robots or paid shills for the competition! Fuck me.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Being a robot would be pretty cool, but I always wanted to be a ghost as a kiddo.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

@LifeInCattleClass and @The Legit Lioness

Do I get kudos for calling it? The calm before the storm.


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

I’ve always wanted to be an AI. How do I transform? TK show me the way!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> @LifeInCattleClass and @The Legit Lioness
> 
> Do I get kudos for calling it? The calm before the storm.


lol, i was thinking of you as i made the thread xD

you called it

people thought ‘ruthless tony’ was a joke xD


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is a ridiculous statement and embarrassing.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Is he just making a cocaine fueled E-Drone joke?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is a ridiculous statement and embarrassing.


thought you were all about independent studies and surveys?



GNKenny said:


> Is he just making a cocaine fueled E-Drone joke?


doubt it - he most likely paid a media company to do an actual analysis on this


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I was waiting for someone to post this.

Tony is the king of Twitter btw. 🤣
He knows exactly what he's doing, this is all people will be talking about till next week.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> He knows exactly what he's doing, this is all people will be talking about till next week.


Sure, people will talk for a few days but will that translate into money, ratings or anything else? No. Beep beep boop


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

No doubt there’s some truth, but I doubt it’s as large as he makes it out to be. I can’t speak on Twitter, but I’ll say at least for this forum probably all the of people I’ve seen dislike AEW look to be real and not bots. It’s a pretty pointless thing to say though since many fanbases on the internet clearly have a “bit” community to inflate things. Wouldn’t shock me to find out Khan is doing that to some degree with AEW as well.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, i was thinking of you as i made the thread xD
> 
> you called it
> 
> people thought ‘ruthless tony’ was a joke xD


The funny thing is, I was 80% sure it was actually going to happen, but even then, I didn't expect Tony vs Twitter bots.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sure, people will talk for a few days but will that translate into money, ratings or anything else? No. Beep beep boop


I expected a booker like you to know the value of driving up interest. 😬


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> I expected a booker like you to know the value of driving up interest. 😬


Only if it translates to ticket sales or interest. Claiming that "much of" your critics aren't real on Twitter isn't going to translate into any extra revenue and will instead make people think you're an idiot.

Majority of Tony's followers are laughing at him by the way.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> The funny thing is, I was 80% sure it was actually going to happen, but even then, I didn't expect Tony vs Twitter bots.


its a nice ‘go-to’ response to any twitter negativity now

already seen a lot of Roman avis cry about it and a lot of ’found the bot‘ tweets xD

let me tell you the real funny thing - i think WWE is mad that TKs name is always trending (for good or bad) - so some of of their stars have been tweeting ‘thanks Vince’ today and yesterday - Sasha did so 3 times

and i think they wanted Vince to trend - but TK just blew it all away - he’ll be trending the next month

say what you will, the guy plays the game xD


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

You can't convince me that the network is breathing down his neck right now, this tweet and that weird ratings tweet scream desperation.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

No wonder all the critics sound the same 😲

TK strikes again! Internet furore incoming...


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I am sure he is being truthful. Twitter is full of troll accounts. That isn't new and any major media Twitter account has a group spamming them. However, you really don't have to rant about it. Do your research, address it privately and move on. Telling the world doesn't help anyone.

There are enough anti-AEW accounts that are real people, no reason to give them more ammo.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> I am sure he is being truthful. Twitter is full of troll accounts. That isn't new and any major media Twitter account has a group spamming them. However, you really don't have to rant about it. Do your research, address it privately and move on. Telling the world doesn't help anyone.
> 
> There are enough anti-AEW accounts that are real people, no reason to give them more ammo.


And it is the evil Vince behind all of this I presume? Oh Vinnie Mac, so dastardly...


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Twitter has some bots for everything, but come on now you dork. 

Is Tony on coke again?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Only if it translates to ticket sales or interest. Claiming that "much of" your critics aren't real on Twitter isn't going to translate into any extra revenue and will instead make people think you're an idiot.
> 
> Majority of Tony's followers are laughing at him by the way.


The greatest booker of all-time is thought to be a lunatic and weirdo. That's Vince btw, and he's more than fine. They're doing a docuseries on him that people can't wait to watch.

I think a billionaire like Tony will be fine.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> I am sure he is being truthful. Twitter is full of troll accounts. That isn't new and any major media Twitter account has a group spamming them. However, you really don't have to rant about it. Do your research, address it privately and move on. Telling the world doesn't help anyone.
> 
> There are enough anti-AEW accounts that are real people, no reason to give them more ammo.


nah, controversy creates cash - people want him to listen to guys like Bischoff - this is what that looks like xD

will this trend or smackdown?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If this is true, then he should be able to identify the origins of the bots with his assets. Bot armies do exist and a lot of them come from Russia and China, paid for by anyone with the money.

I'd have kept quiet about it personally, true or not. But I think Tony lives by that old saying of 'all publicity is good publicity'. Dana White is similar.

As for the potential source, who knows? What we do know for a fact is WWE leak fast nationals to their paid-up shills like Alfred Konuwa to make AEW look bad (since fast nationals are always lower than finals).


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its a nice ‘go-to’ response to any twitter negativity now
> 
> already seen a lot of Roman avis cry about it and a lot of ’found the bot‘ tweets xD
> 
> ...


There is definitely something to be said for Twitter trending. TK even said that Warner looks at Twitter the night of Dynamite to see where the engagement is. Granted, I doubt they want this type of engagement.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> thought you were all about independent studies and surveys?
> 
> 
> 
> doubt it - he most likely paid a media company to do an actual analysis on this


I doubt he paid anyone to research this. If you've seen how Tony behaves with Fulham and Jaguars related drama, this shitty behavior isn't new to him. Also him refusing to release this "study" and telling everyone to "figure it out for themselves" is a huge red flag that he did absolutely no real research into this.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> There is definitely something to be said for Twitter trending. TK even said that Warner looks at Twitter then night of Dynamite to see where the engagement is. Granted, I doubt they want this type of engagement.


mmm, think you’ll be surprised mate - they won’t mind this at all IMO



Reil said:


> I doubt he paid anyone to research this. If you've seen how Tony behaves with Fulham and Jaguars related drama, this shitty behavior isn't new to him. Also him refusing to release this "study" and telling everyone to "figure it out for themselves" is a huge red flag that he did absolutely no real research into this.


doubt we’ll ever know for sure


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Dr. Middy said:


> Twitter has some bots for everything, but come on now you dork.
> 
> Is Tony on coke again?


Again? That implies he ever stopped.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’ve know this for years. TheWood and all the Aussie trolls were using VPN’s to claim they were from Australia when in fact they are paid WWE bots.

They’d give it away by not posting for several years at a time (or never post till 5+ years after making the account) or by commenting on things happening in the US that a person from Australia would have no clue about especially American TV.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’ve know this for years. TheWood and all the Aussie trolls were using VPN’s to claim they were from Australia when in fact they are paid WWE bots.
> 
> They’d give it away by not posting for several years at a time (or never post till 5+ years after making the account) or by commenting on things happening in the US that a person from Australia would have no clue about especially American TV.


Just waiting for my pay cheque tbh.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512484836367388672
How can you not love Uno?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512484836367388672
> How can you not love Uno?


TK being mocked by his own employees


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sure I’m a bot. Please change my name to Bot316. Seriously it’s kind of sad how insecure Tony Khan is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan would make his most stupendously idiotic post during my lunch break. How dare you take this thread away from me @LifeInCattleClass ?!*


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

As much of an AEW fan as I am. I’m glad TK works for Fulham and not my beloved Liverpool. I don’t think I could handle a coked up TK working for Liverpool.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan would make his most stupendously idiotic post during my lunch break. How dare you take this thread away from me @LifeInCattleClass ?!*


I feel like he's made stupider posts in his lifetime...


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

sideon said:


> You can't convince me that the network is breathing down his neck right now, this tweet and that weird ratings tweet scream desperation.


I was thinking this after watching this weeks Dynamite. A lot of backstage brawls, big matches booked for next week etc. 

If tnt are not unhappy, I am sure TK is unhappy with the current ratings. Plus WWE put on a hell of a wrestlemania, which I feel has reminded many how small time AEW actually is.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan would make his most stupendously idiotic post during my lunch break. How dare you take this thread away from me @LifeInCattleClass ?!*


lollll - i was so glad i got it before you

felt like a scoop xD


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony has lost his mind. He comes off as a complete lunatic on drugs. At this point, I’m not even sure Warner will renew AEW.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is a ridiculous statement and embarrassing.


No it's not. Tony is right to question who funds this for very good reason.

Let me explain. Brexit (I'm from England) is a fucking disaster for this country. And the campaign for it should have been objective and informative for the benefit of Britain. 

Instead billionaire and other shady sources were involved in derailing information. Some of the mechanism's used were bots, troll factory's and data company manipulation. Brexit turned into a nationalist shit festival. It was entirely manufactured.

Now, AEW will never suffer as much socially or economically as us but Tony Khan is right to question this for the benefit of his business.

As someone who claims to be in the wrestling industry but is too fearful (on this site) of his own business and identity being exposed to abuse, you should be fucking ashamed of yourself.

I understand that you are right wing politically so ethics and honesty may be challenging to you.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So this is RUTHLESS (read as stupid) TONY KHAN hyping up Rampage.*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> lollll - i was so glad i got it before you
> 
> felt like a scoop xD


*I had 3 paragraphs for this one automatically typed in my mind, then saw the thread was inappropriately posted already! 😡*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony vs the anti AEW bots. The best fictional story Tony has created in the last 3 years.


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

That is one of the saddest thing that I have seen.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Guys like Punk, Joe, Danielson, Mox are seeing this and they’re all going: “WTF”.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I think Tony's a bot himself.


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

AEW sucks Tony Sucks

There I said it

Bee bip boop


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Khan is in denial that not everyone loves his product. He’s like Vince McMahon except Vince doesn’t bother with social media.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> @LifeInCattleClass and @The Legit Lioness
> 
> Do I get kudos for calling it? The calm before the storm.


*Yes, I remember the post. I'm convinced he reads this site now.*


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Yes, I remember the post. I'm convinced he reads this site now.*


Hey Tony, thanks for AEW. We(the real users) all love you.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

ADRENALINE

IN HIS SOUL

VINCE GAVE CODY

BOT CONTROL!!!!


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

You have to have some pretty thin skin to actually launch an entire independent investigation against a bunch of online trolls just because people are criticizing your product. This is what happens when the dirt sheets spend all day sucking your cock. Tony thinks that any criticism can't be real people. 

AEW is my current favorite wrestling show, but my God are they overprotected

Does he realize the shit that has been said about Vince McMahon the last 30 years? He better get used to criticism cause once the honeymoon phase is over he'll be getting plenty more of it


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nah, controversy creates cash - people want him to listen to guys like Bischoff - this is what that looks like xD
> 
> will this trend or smackdown?


Smackdown


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Smackdown


hey - you're most likely right... for when its on

but tomorrow? and the next day?

what will all the articles be about unless Smackdown does something incredible?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Khan is in denial that not everyone loves his product. He’s like Vince McMahon except Vince doesn’t bother with social media.


vince knows not everyone loves WWE. But he doesn’t give a damn as long as his pockets are getting filed.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Look how this thread is blowing up already. TK is the gift that keeps on giving. 

Has anyone seen the "Tony Khan and Martin Scorsese" memes? 🤣


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> *Khan is in denial that not everyone loves his product. He’s like Vince McMahon *except Vince doesn’t bother with social media.


Vince doesn't believe everyone loves the WWE, he just doesn't care if you like it or not.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Blaze2k2 said:


> I can see some truth to this. There probably are a certain amount of dummy accounts on Twitter of people with an agenda to bash AEW.


Guaranteed it's not just an AEW thing. Bots are everywhere. Most people/companies, however, don't go this hard at it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Gn1212 said:


> Look how this thread is blowing up already. TK is the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> Has anyone seen the "Tony Khan and Martin Scorsese" memes? 🤣


i legit love those

'its cinema!' xD


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I've reported him to Twitter.

Hopefully they do the right thing and save him from himself.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

new signing!


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> He’s like Vince McMahon except..


 - He doesn't sell steroids to wrestler's who then do silly things like murder their family.

- Take money from people a couple of years after they murdered 3k of his own countrymen.

- Abandon his own young female wrestlers to get tortured and raped in the Middle East then covers it up by harrasing her into suicide.

- Destroying the industry for financial gain.

- Breaking employment laws for his own gain.

- Allowing wrestlers to fall to their own death for entertainment.

- Creating a fanbase so fucking stupid they defend him at all costs.

- Making wrestling into a joke for the last 20 years.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Bryan Alvarez saying this is a real thing and this is not the end of it.
Stamford, Connecticut burning the evidence as we speak. 🤣


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

LongPig666 said:


> - He doesn't sell steroids to wrestler's who then do silly things like murder their family.
> 
> - Take money from people a couple of years after they murdered 3k of his own countrymen.
> 
> ...


- He doesn't enable and try to cover up for pedos (Pat Patterson, Terry Garvin, Mel Phillips).

- He doesn't go to the police station with a suitcase of money to try and make a potential murder charge (Snuka) go away.

- Doesn't put a dead man's wife on TV the following day asking her what she's going to do now.

- Have a proud American pretend to be an Iraqi sympathizer during the war and imply he's Saddam Hussein's friend.

- Use someone's drug and alcohol addiction in a storyline while he's still going through it (Road Warrior Hawk).

And there are several rape/sexual misconduct allegations but as no charges were filed (police found probable cause but some dodgy dealings made it go away)... we'll skip them.

It's funny how a lot of the Khan haters simp for Vince, who is literally a bottom grade human being. Khan is an angel in comparison, just a guy who puts his foot in his mouth every now and then.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

OP, you really love TK and really care about what he said. I don't even dare anyone spoke any shit of it. I like to watch AEW, but it is not equal I care about any shit form tk's


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shawnyhc01 said:


> OP, you really love TK and really care about what he said. I don't even dare anyone spoke any shit of it. I like to watch AEW, but it is not equal I care about any shit form tk's


you real or nah?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

It is a but surreal when you see this stuff going on. The first two examples that spring to mind was people finding several pro-Super League that were identical to each other on accounts with thousands of followers that had only been set up in the past month and bots spamming pro-Ukraine videos on Youtube with the N word after Russia started there Invasion to get the algorithm to take it down.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

@LifeInCattleClass having the time of his life right now.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

this is what happens when your father equates money with raising you properly


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its a nice ‘go-to’ response to any twitter negativity now
> 
> already seen a lot of Roman avis cry about it and a lot of ’found the bot‘ tweets xD
> 
> ...


I just dont think he knows the game he is playing nor does ge know how to win it


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

3venflow said:


> - He doesn't enable and try to cover up for pedos (Pat Patterson, Terry Garvin, Mel Phillips).
> 
> - He doesn't go to the police station with a suitcase of money to try and make a potential murder charge (Snuka) go away.
> 
> ...


Oh! Then there's the rape plane. Forgot about that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Gn1212 said:


> @LifeInCattleClass having the time of his life right now.


mate - I am having so much fun on twitter right now - not gonna lie

i live for this type of drama xD xD



fabi1982 said:


> I just dont think he knows the game he is playing nor does ge know how to win it


you forget, he owns a media and analytics company  - something we both know a little about

none of this is 'off the cuff'

its madness... but its planned madness. Does that make it smarter or dumber? We'll find out together XD


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

LongPig666 said:


> No it's not. Tony is right to question who funds this for very good reason.
> 
> Let me explain. Brexit (I'm from England) is a fucking disaster for this country. And the campaign for it should have been objective and informative for the benefit of Britain.
> 
> Instead billionaire and other shady sources were involved in derailing information. Some of the mechanism's used were bots, troll factory's and data company manipulation. Brexit turned into a nationalist shit festival. It was entirely manufactured.


What an absolute load of disingenuous bollocks you've shoe horned into a wrestling discussion. We had a fucking treasury funded pro EU campaign called project fear that you failed to mention. The Government were pro EU, along with Labour, Lib Dems, Greens, SNP, Sinn Fein and Plaid Cymru. The BBC, ITV, Channel 4 and Sky all firmly behind remain. It was levels of propaganda I'd never seen in the country before. 

And you know what, despite all that, in the 2016 referendum, the European elections of 2019, and the 2017 and 2020 general elections the Brexit vote won handsomely. Democracy and decency won.


You just don't like democracy do you ?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Its only the afternoon and hes already coked out of his head. What a insecure little rodent. Someone that is actually successful wouldn't need to resort to spreading gossip bout detractors when the show sucks or does bad ratings.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

A lot of the comments about AEW mimic those of TNA over 10 years ago, so it wouldn't shock me too much.

Plus, phrases trend too often. "Cokes up" is the latest buzz phrase, which I've seen about five times on pages 1 and 2 alone. None of you are bots, but you're influenced by them.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

And what if there is something to this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512488183334060038

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512512635543367680


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Its only the afternoon and hes already coked out of his head. What a insecure little rodent. Someone that is actually successful wouldn't need to resort to spreading gossip bout detractors when the show sucks or does bad ratings.


We got the bot. Beep, bop, beep, beep.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> And what if there is something to this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512488183334060038
> ...


oh, there's a study - for sure

but TK owns an analytics company - people will just dismiss it if it comes from his own company - that is not independent

if they got an outside company, it'll be interesting

bots btw, is not fantasy - i have some intimate knowledge of the subject 

ps> its not AI - its 1 person accessing on average 50 accounts a day and posting / liking / boosting


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Bryan and dave are literally paid media bots. Major projection going on here. Tiny is the one buying his own tickets and sourcing trolls to spread the watch AEW you might like it nonsense on every wrestling mention.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

3venflow said:


> And what if there is something to this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512488183334060038
> ...


This is wonderful. 🤣


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Guaranteed it's not just an AEW thing. Bots are everywhere. Most people/companies, however, don't go this hard at it.


That's all fine and dandy but I don't think TK should be criticized for pointing this out. If there's truth to it then there's truth to it.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Given how crap his analytics company has been at recruiting footballers I don't hold much hope for this study.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

To bot, or not to bot, that is the question...


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you forget, he owns a media and analytics company  - something we both know a little about
> 
> none of this is 'off the cuff'
> 
> its madness... but its planned madness. Does that make it smarter or dumber? We'll find out together XD


But you go out like this if you really have something? And how do you explain all the anti WWE tweets the last 10 years? Thats real people, but people hating AEW must be paid bot work? 

Yeah sure 

And people who love AEW would see a tweet of someone who hates AEW and the go like „k dont watch that shit anymore“…

All this screams for me is desperation because of what I wrote in the ratings thread couple days ago.

But if he has something I will put a TK avatar to my account 4 laif!!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

You’ve made a big mistake Tony Khan


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ooooh this will be fun:

@LongPig666 you accused the WWE of the following:

- He doesn't sell steroids to wrestler's who then do silly things like murder their family.

My response: Vince didn't sell steroids to Chris Benoit and even if he did it has pretty much been proven by science that Benoit did what he did because of hundreds of concussions over the year.

- Take money from people a couple of years after they murdered 3k of his own countrymen.

My response: Anyone would. If someone offered you 50 million to do a show in Saudi Arabia you'd say no? You think Tony would?

- Abandon his own young female wrestlers to get tortured and raped in the Middle East then covers it up by harrasing her into suicide.

My response: This one is just such an outright lie and twisting of a story that I feel uncomfortable.

- Destroying the industry for financial gain.

My response: WWE never did that.

- Breaking employment laws for his own gain.

My response: The independent contractor thing? Every wrestling company does this.

- Allowing wrestlers to fall to their own death for entertainment.

My response: Never happened.

- Creating a fanbase so fucking stupid they defend him at all costs.

My response: Ironic. From someone who doesn't really like AEW or WWE I will say that the AEW fanbase defends everything much more than the WWE fanbase does.

- Making wrestling into a joke for the last 20 years.

My response: Wrestling would likely be dead without WWE.

And then @3venflow stated this:

- He doesn't enable and try to cover up for pedos (Pat Patterson, Terry Garvin, Mel Phillips).

My response: AEW ring announcer Justin Roberts was with a minor, they booked Mike Tyson who is a convicted rapist, Jake Hager was accused of a sexual assault, Darby Allin has claims out there about him also.

Not saying covering up for pedos is right but lets not pretend AEW don't have their fair share of dodgy people also.

- He doesn't go to the police station with a suitcase of money to try and make a potential murder charge (Snuka) go away.

My response: This didn't happen.

- Doesn't put a dead man's wife on TV the following day asking her what she's going to do now.

My response: Wouldn't have happened without consent.

- Have a proud American pretend to be an Iraqi sympathizer during the war and imply he's Saddam Hussein's friend.

My response: That was an angle.

- Use someone's drug and alcohol addiction in a storyline while he's still going through it (Road Warrior Hawk).

My response: Again, this wouldn't have happened without Hawk consenting.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Bryan and dave are literally paid media bots. Major projection going on here. Tiny is the one buying his own tickets and sourcing trolls to spread the watch AEW you might like it nonsense on every wrestling mention.


Beep, beep.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

010101010101010101010101001011010101010101010101010


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> But you go out like this if you really have something? And how do you explain all the anti WWE tweets the last 10 years? Thats real people, but people hating AEW must be paid bot work?
> 
> Yeah sure
> 
> ...


haha! you better prep then mate - i'm going to hold you to that


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I am a paid bot to speak out against paid bots. So I am speaking out against myself.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> 010101010101010101010101001011010101010101010101010


65548886 57855 45950


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> haha! you better prep then mate - i'm going to hold you to that


I know you will 😘


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

So if WWE fires all those bots.....does that mean...Tony will then sign them?

Are they gonna get the graphic too?
Bots are ALL ELITE!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LongPig666 said:


> - He doesn't sell steroids to wrestler's who then do silly things like murder their family.
> 
> - Take money from people a couple of years after they murdered 3k of his own countrymen.
> 
> ...



You seem quite upset. 😁



Gn1212 said:


> So if WWE fires all those bots.....does that mean...Tony will then sign them?
> 
> Are they gonna get the graphic too?
> Bots are ALL ELITE!



QT Marshall vs WWE bot on DARK. Stay tuned for the HUGE ANNOUNCEMENT.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Forum Dud said:


> Given how crap his analytics company has been at recruiting footballers I don't hold much hope for this study.


*American football too. The Jaguars are a national embarrassment. *


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

This guy is really fucking reaching. He can’t believe that there’s a huge amount of pro wrestling fans that hate AEW. He seriously believes that nobody hates his company and that anybody who does is it online bot. Tony Khan is fucking ridiculous. Tony Khan is so damn sensitive.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> My response: AEW ring announcer Justin Roberts was with a minor, they booked Mike Tyson who is a convicted rapist, Jake Hager was accused of a sexual assault, Darby Allin has claims out there about him also.


I didn't say they don't have dodgy people and believe in 'innocent until proven guilty', but Tony Khan hasn't gone out of his way to hide *proven* pedo behaviour WITHIN his company. A big, nay *HUGE*, difference. You'd be the first to crucify him if he did, but sweep VKM's aside with some whataboutism above.

It's why I didn't mention Gable Stevenson, Matt Riddle and others currently under WWE deals accused of very serious acts against women.



> My response: This didn't happen.


You can't say that. McMahon DID have a briefcase with him and the police report claimed McMahon had ties to the Snuka murder case.

From Snuka's memoir:

_“Shortly after Nancy’s death, I was questioned by police and let go. At one point, I went with Vince McMahon Jr. to either a court or law office, I don’t remember which because I was still in shock. All I remember is *he had a briefcase with him*. I don’t know what happened. I think Vince Jr. picked me up from the hotel and took me there. He didn’t say anything to me. *I don’t know if he gave Nancy’s family money or anything.*”_



> My response: Wouldn't have happened without consent.


Yes, because a woman one night after her husband died is in a great state of mind and not ripe for exploitation. This is one of the worst things I ever saw as a wrestling fan:









Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com







> My response: That was an angle.


Oh, that's fine then. Have some guys put on white hoods, call themselves the KKK, and excuse it as 'just an angle'. Angles can be tasteless and the Iraq/Slaughter one was one of the worst ever (and did nothing for business). Oh, and Slaughter received literal death threats.



> My response: Again, this wouldn't have happened without Hawk consenting.


Hawk was vulnerable at that time in his life (and these drug/drink issues eventually led to his early death), much like Scott Hall when WCW did a similarly shameful angle. The angle was so classless that they had to drop it after Hawk 'fell off' the Titantron because of the backlash.

Jumping to Vinny Mac's defense while constantly trashing Tony Khan, who says some questionable shit but in comparison to VKM is an angelic human being. Why am I not surprised? There are no lengths some people will go to further their weird ass agendas.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

010001100110111101101100011010110010000001100111011001010111010001110100011010010110111001100111001000000111010101110000011100110110010101110100001000000110111101110110011001010111001000100000011101000110100001101001011100110010000001100001011100100110010100100000011000100110010101101001011011100110011100100000011101110110111101110010011010110110010101100100001011000010000001100010011110010010000001100001001000000110011101110101011110010010000001110100011010000110010101111001001000000110001101101111011011100111001101101001011001000110010101110010001000000110000100100000011001110110010101100101011010110010111000100000


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> I know you will 😘


the thing though - and you'll confirm this for me

we both know bots exist - not AI as such, but real people accessing 20 - 50 accounts a day and either spamming trends, or doing fake conversions or generating fake traffic

When I ran the ad network, I had a 'publisher / website health score' which would analyse hot spots on the pages, clicks, IPs, connection types, connection typed cross-referenced with known click-farm data centres and so on - and each publisher (website) would get a health score out of 5. 5 being prime traffic, 0 being dogshit

on an ad network doing 5 billion events a day (impressions, clicks, conversions) - we estimated of our own network, that 55% was absolute dogshit (we still sold it, what are we, animals? XD )

then we also know media companies and affiliates have been using this method for the last 5 to 10 years to boost traffic and engagement and trending. Plus affect news cycles and push narratives in a specific way, for good or ill. There was a whole facebook fake news thing if you remember

and then finally, we know the wrestling market is only so big, and ultimately not just millions, *but billions of dollars are at play.*

with all that you and I know - cause i know you know the same shit XD

do you really thing its beneath Vince to play a bit of bad pool on this front? The guy who would contact arenas and tell them he'd never go there again if they host a competitor and many more examples

Mustard brother.... you might as well change your avi now XD XD XD XD XD


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Also why the fuck is Tony khan going out of his way to do the studies? Is he that much of a sensitive person that he can’t fathom anybody hating on his company‘s product?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Blaze2k2 said:


> That's all fine and dandy but I don't think TK should be criticized for pointing this out. If there's truth to it then there's truth to it.


I never said he should be criticized for it but this is and has been a known issue on the internet for ages. Him "proving it" is like proving that the sun comes up in the morning. 

Even if it is WWE paying for bots to criticize AEW who the fuck really cares? 

Tony bashes them on TV and in interviews every other day it seems and WWE have bots that call his company and product shitty. Whoopty flippin' ding.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> 010001100110111101101100011010110010000001100111011001010111010001110100011010010110111001100111001000000111010101110000011100110110010101110100001000000110111101110110011001010111001000100000011101000110100001101001011100110010000001100001011100100110010100100000011000100110010101101001011011100110011100100000011101110110111101110010011010110110010101100100001011000010000001100010011110010010000001100001001000000110011101110101011110010010000001110100011010000110010101111001001000000110001101101111011011100111001101101001011001000110010101110010001000000110000100100000011001110110010101100101011010110010111000100000


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Exclusive: Clarification On Tony Khan’s “Army Of Bots” Tweet - Wrestling Inc.


After tweeting about Twitter bots targeting AEW earlier Friday, Tony Khan reached out to Wrestling Inc. to clarify his statement.




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Sounds like someone's tv deal isnt getting renewed


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

This is so sad.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Lenny Leonard said:


> Sounds like someone's tv deal isnt getting renewed


They were literally involved in his purchase of ROH and he is trying to get ROH on there too, lol.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> You seem quite upset. 😁


Nope, just wonderous of ignorance.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> I didn't say they don't have dodgy people and believe in 'innocent until proven guilty', but Tony Khan hasn't gone out of his way to hide *proven* pedo behaviour WITHIN his company out of the way. A big, nay *HUGE*, difference.
> 
> It's why I didn't mention Gable Stevenson, Matt Riddle and others currently under WWE deals accused of very serious acts against women.
> 
> ...


Bro, we get it, you hate VKM that seems to be the majority of the AEW audience anyway.

Tony may very well be hiding pedo behaviour, he clearly doesn't seem to care if he has rapists, abusers or other bad people on his roster. Remember Sammy claiming he would rape a WWE contracted talent? He went to sensitivity training and was back within a month or so. Not saying Tony would cover it up as we have no evidence but it doesn't seem to bother him all that much to use guys who have done this type of shit.

You're implying Vince gave a bribe, a businessman very well might have a briefcase, I'm not saying there wasn't a bribe I'm just saying that there isn't any evidence that there was.

Tony threw Negative One on television mere days after his father passed away and made him a regular character from that point on. If WWE is going to get blamed for that angle above and we're going to say that a person cannot properly consent when mourning then Tony needs to get the same treatment with Negative One.

Angles can be tasteless but you're making Slaughter out to be a victim, I've never heard him speak negatively about the angle and I guarantee he would be happy with the angle because he got a tidy payoff and a Mania main event.

Yeah fair enough on Hawk but again, he said it was cool. Goes back to the Negative One thing, if we're going to hate on Vince for putting people on TV during tough times in their lives then we have to blame Tony also.

---

It isn't even about Vince not doing bad shit just your examples are bad and the other blokes are even worse. Just to prove I'm unbiased, here is some actual gross shit Vince has done:

- Exploiting workers and encouraging them to work whilst hurt. CM Punk is a very famous example, Shane Douglas has spoken about this also as have many others I'm sure. This has no doubt lead to pain killer addictions, alcohol problems etc.

- Katie Vick angle in which a wrestler implied another wrestler raped a corpse. There was no victim here but the angle could be found offensive.

- Firing Punk on his wedding day

- Sending Mickie James her belongings in a garbage bag


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the thing though - and you'll confirm this for me
> 
> we both know bots exist - not AI as such, but real people accessing 20 - 50 accounts a day and either spamming trends, or doing fake conversions or generating fake traffic
> 
> ...


The traffic stuff at the beginning is all to make money with that fake traffic, not to take something wrong someone (except money from the advertiser  ).

The cambridge analytica stuff, ok, got you, but this was used to manipulate people in decision making. Elections in US and Brexit in UK, was making people decide in whatever direction (both times manipulation made for the evil side). But what does Vince have from people not watching AEW? You dont think they are actually participating from the „hype“ the last couple years? More eyes and so on.

And I can actually see some random wirdo like this ex mod here paying some money to a shitty spam company in china hosting 1000phones and they like/retweet. But what does that do?

Actually thinking WWE does that is actually reaching. If he really has something in that direction he wouldnt just dumbfucked tweet about this, dont you think? Wouldnt he better go to the FBI or whoever does corporate crime?!

And if it is some random WWE fan having 50 alts I will not put his ugly face as an avatar, I might take your lovely face then.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the thing though - and you'll confirm this for me
> 
> we both know bots exist - not AI as such, but real people accessing 20 - 50 accounts a day and either spamming trends, or doing fake conversions or generating fake traffic
> 
> ...


I used to do this around a decade ago too. I slept with a hot Romanian girl, who went on to date the CEO of an advertising agency. As I was only getting into the world of work at that time, I did a bit of this at a time. I remember signing up to Australian sites to talk about Holdens.

...as if I'd want to talk about former GM crap lol.

It's entirely possible that it happens here with backlinks too. I'm looking at you relatively low volume posters that post links to websites and videos!

We know that companies like Cambridge Analytica turned this tactic into pure evil in politics, so it wouldn't shock me if corporate sabotage is at hand. Take a good look at who attempts to rubbish it and take a shot for each buzz phrase or punch line they use.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I never said he should be criticized for it but this is and has been a known issue on the internet for ages. Him "proving it" is like proving that the sun comes up in the morning.
> 
> Even if it is WWE paying for bots to criticize AEW who the fuck really cares?
> 
> Tony bashes them on TV and in interviews every other day it seems and WWE have bots that call his company and product shitty. Whoopty flippin' ding.


I think the sentiment of what he's trying to prove is the AEW hate is over exaggerated. His point is if you hate AEW that's fine and dandy but don't unethically use troll bot accounts to over exaggerate that hate. I don't believe TK is tone deaf to criticism as long as it's done in a constructive way.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like TK got scammed by these orgs. Lol. Same ones who did the trump forecasting in 2016 that said he has no chance of winning. twitter does have bots but not forums. TK got scammed, plain and simple.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm cracking up at this thread. To all the posters (bots) that made it happen - thank you! 

Should we play a game of bot-bingo?

"coked up"
"bad booker"
"booker of the year muh"
"look what he did to the Jaguars/Fulham"
"give me $100m and I could do a better job"

Full house!


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Coked up Tony Khan might legit be my hero. You thought Cena was bringing Ruthless Aggression? Think again.

If I was in 2nd grade this would be the subject of my book report for sure.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> The traffic stuff at the beginning is all to make money with that fake traffic, not to take something wrong someone (except money from the advertiser  ).
> 
> The cambridge analytica stuff, ok, got you, but this was used to manipulate people in decision making. Elections in US and Brexit in UK, was making people decide in whatever direction (both times manipulation made for the evil side). But what does Vince have from people not watching AEW? You dont think they are actually participating from the „hype“ the last couple years? More eyes and so on.
> 
> ...


what do they get from not watching AEW?

or negging it and controlling the narrative?

I mean... I know people think they are not in competition - but they are. As mentioned, there are finite eyeballs and dollars in wrestling - if you could control how the competition is seen while you fight for the same area / arenas in tickets sold, or fight for the customers 50 USD on t-shirt sales or fight for TV rights fees - wouldn't you?

its the same principle as the fake traffic from affiliates - the money is just coming from a different direction.

but also, remember - it isn't a crime (at least it isn't in the form that I think this is taking) / this is not a FBI thing. this is a marketing thing. The only goal here for him is to swing the perception as they go into the next phase

I don't think its serendipity that the AEW x NJPW news dropped today. Or that this is coming after he's bought ROH. Or that this is coming after Wrestlemania and when he lost Cody. Or that this is coming as he is negotiating tv deals for ROH

it flows on each other beautifully - its almost like its his own marketing plan and he's been sitting on this info 

a smart man might say he is doing exactly what a click-farm with bots are doing / he's trying to shift the narrative - a smart man, not me XD


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Tony has lost his mind. He comes off as a complete lunatic on drugs. At this point, I’m not even sure Warner will renew AEW.


Oh, they will. 1 million viewers, top 3 demo and all the social media interaction. It's a bargain for what they are paying. 

Though I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't totally burn out in the next few years.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

So I could've got paid for saying I didn't line an aew match ?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

AEW has been targeted for criticism ever since the idea was created. Remember them getting shit on for their first rally in Jacksonville because thousands didn’t show up as if people could just drop everything for a last minute rally.

Criticism can often times be valid but can also be toxic, there’s a fine line that fans and trolls both need to walk to avoid garbage discussion.

Examples

Valid criticism

AEW isn’t highlighting their champions enough, wrestlers win belts and then disappear for long periods.

A reasonable reply would be

AEW is building up the next contender for the respective titles while the champion rests after their long pursuit to the belts. AEW tends to balance both the pursuit and the title reign at the same time.

Right there is good discussion

However here’s what we usually get

This show sucks
Indy midgets
This wrestler is a waste of time
Flippy shit
Terrible booking
WWE is better


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

DaSlacker said:


> Oh, they will. 1 million viewers, top 3 demo and all the social media interaction. It's a bargain for what they are paying.
> 
> Though I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't totally burn out in the next few years.


Oh absolutely. AEW brings an incredibly consistent and young set of eyeballs that otherwise would not be on TBS and TNT. AEW has been quite valuable to Warner.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> AEW has been targeted for criticism ever since the idea was created. Remember them getting shit on for their first rally in Jacksonville because thousands didn’t show up as if people could just drop everything for a last minute rally.
> 
> Criticism can often times be valid but can also be toxic, there’s a fine line that fans and trolls both need to walk to avoid garbage discussion.
> 
> ...


Oh for sure. There's a difference in giving criticism and having a whole account dedicated to hate on AEW.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Paid trolls are effective. Look how Brainwashed people in my country are that they are about to elect a son of a dictator who is Wanted by FBI because he hired an army of trolls that revisioned history.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TK is having fun with this - and doesn't that make us all happy?

no? XD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512534169838047233


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm definitely fake you needle dicked dog wanker... 


Fuck you



sideon said:


> You can't convince me that the network is breathing down his neck right now, this tweet and that weird ratings tweet scream desperation.


TBS can get better ratings and mroe viewers by playing more Big Bang Theory re-runs than from they can from airing Dynamite.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what do they get from not watching AEW?
> 
> or negging it and controlling the narrative?
> 
> ...


But doesnt twitter works in bubbled anyways? So an AEW fan would only have other fans/wrestlers in their timeline. So how do they see this bad press or the narrative these bots want to forster? If AEW haters like/retweet a post how does it affect AEWs fanbase? There is nothing like a „not sure“ whatcher, which CA was chasing with the trump election or the brexit vote.

And if you are not sure you like AEW and a tweet make you dont watch it, how willing were you anyways in spending money on TK?

And I even see fans in here shitting on bad shows (the latest hardy match comes to mind, which you even laughed about), so why is it not ok if others do that? 

And going for „the just like/retweet“, this is just people who dont like to „be in the spotlight“ and just applause others who have their opinion.

AEW was hated/laughed at from the beginning. So Vince already had the bots in place?

Only thing this shows that TK is so fragile with his ego, that besides all the stuff is going on (the stuff you mentioned) he has to do that to drive attention, because be doesnt get it anymore with his „announcements“. 

All Wrestlemania showed is, that AEW is just a glorified indy and WWE is doing profit quarter after profit quarter. So having 1000 bots to change someones perception on what show to like is still very stupid. But is sounds like a great excuse why AEW cant grow, because he is trying everything and nothing seems to work.

Like I said, if there is more than a small bot net from some random hater, I admit I was wrong, but WWE doing something like this is laughable.

Oh and btw this Cambridge Analytics stuff only works short term to an end goal (like decision between A and B) and mostly for people without a definite decision yet. Not sure if there are so many „hmm not sure if Iike AEW or WWE“ people out there


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wait……you mean……BOTS EXIST?!

OH MY GOD WHAT A REVELATION.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Embarrassing. Son of a billionaire, also owns the 2nd biggest wrestling company in the world and he's having a meltdown on twitter about bots. Can't wait to see how Meltzer spins this and no doubt this outburst will see Cornette get a peak in his listeners.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> But doesnt twitter works in bubbled anyways? So an AEW fan would only have other fans/wrestlers in their timeline. So how do they see this bad press or the narrative these bots want to forster? If AEW haters like/retweet a post how does it affect AEWs fanbase? There is nothing like a „not sure“ whatcher, which CA was chasing with the trump election or the brexit vote.
> 
> And if you are not sure you like AEW and a tweet make you dont watch it, how willing were you anyways in spending money on TK?
> 
> ...


the bad press is in the replies to official accounts - if you look, its not even hard to see

luckily we'll both find out in due time XD

will be an interesting case-study for people in our profession



TD Stinger said:


> Wait……you mean……BOTS EXIST?!
> 
> OH MY GOD WHAT A REVELATION.


the revelation is not that bots exist - the revelation is 'WHY' do bots exists in this arena and what is the purpose


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

If anyone on here was looking for an evening job, where would they apply for one of these troll jobs? Can the bots on here confirm? I feel like upgrading the kitchen, so could use a few extra quid. 

Look I can do it:

Tony Khan is such a willy faced poo poo clown. He's so coked up and thinks he's bigger than WWE. What a looooooser! Adam Cole's skinny, Keith Lee's fat and Cody sucks! Oh wait no, Cody rules now! If I had eleventy billion I could book a better show from a Tesla powered rocket on Mars! And it wouldn't suck so much!!! NECKBEEEEAAAAAAARDS!!!!!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

kingfunkel said:


> Embarrassing. Son of a billionaire, also owns the 2nd biggest wrestling company in the world and he's having a meltdown on twitter about bots. Can't wait to see how Meltzer spins this and no doubt this outburst will see Cornette get a peak in his listeners.


Ohhh the Corny take will be must listen.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> hey - you're most likely right... for when its on
> 
> but tomorrow? and the next day?
> 
> what will all the articles be about unless Smackdown does something incredible?


No one gives a fuck about tiny or his coke-fueled twitter rants. He hypes up his trash show week after week and its not doing shit for ratings.

We are only a few weeks away from having a true YOY comparison and things are not looking good. No more claiming viewership growth by comparing Dynamites that competed to NXT to Dynamites running unopposed.

Tonight the conversation will be about Cody and the Tribal Chief. Rampage is gonna get in the 400s.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ohhh the Corny take will be must listen.


"You see Brian, we could have realized this sooner. Lethal on TV, FTR winning, the Hardly Boyz doing the job as they should, the evidence was there. The signs were there, ol' Tony lost it."


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

NathanMayberry said:


> No one gives a fuck about tiny or his coke-fueled twitter rants. He hypes up his trash show week after week and its not doing shit for ratings.
> 
> We are only a few weeks away from having a true YOY comparison and things are not looking good. No more claiming viewership growth by comparing Dynamites that competed to NXT to Dynamites running unopposed.
> 
> Tonight the conversation will be about Cody and the Tribal Chief. Rampage is gonna get in the 400s.


on fucking cue or what lads? XD XD XD


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Guys... Tiny may be on to something...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> on fucking cue or what lads? XD XD XD


He brings up a good point. Maybe try debating with him if you disagree?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

NathanMayberry said:


> No one gives a fuck about tiny or his coke-fueled twitter rants. He hypes up his trash show week after week and its not doing shit for ratings.
> 
> We are only a few weeks away from having a true YOY comparison and things are not looking good. No more claiming viewership growth by comparing Dynamites that competed to NXT to Dynamites running unopposed.
> 
> Tonight the conversation will be about Cody and the Tribal Chief. Rampage is gonna get in the 400s.


We found the bot. Beep, bop, beep.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the bad press is in the replies to official accounts - if you look, its not even hard to see
> 
> luckily we'll both find out in due time XD
> 
> will be an interesting case-study for people in our profession


Like with every WWE post? Did WWE go out and accuse TNA or ROH or any other indy of botting their comments? Honestly EVERY wrestling „journalist“ sucks TKs cock like @Catalanotto would lick off the whole of Randy Orton and you trust this is just because AEW is better and not because they get paid? And they are actually trying to create the narrative of AEW cant do bad. And if people are pissed off because of that they should say „fuck you TK“.

The online marketing world was on the bots topic like 10 years ago, like you wrote. Advertisers know they exist and they even accept that traffic even if they could filter it out. At the end everyone has to reach their numbers, right? Only thing our profession will do with that study is whipping their ass with it


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> on fucking cue or what lads? XD XD XD


Your hero literally just posted the tweet of the year, you don't expect me to come to the AEW forum to talk about it? 


I don't have anyone stupid enough to watch wrestling in real life to talk about this shit with.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> As for the potential source, who knows? What we do know for a fact is WWE leak fast nationals to their paid-up shills like Alfred Konuwa to make AEW look bad (since fast nationals are always lower than finals).


*The same "WWE paid shill" that routinely puts over Jade Cargill as AEW's biggest star? Sounds like Viince needs his money back. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489694114979274755

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480533635086303232

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511870704576172035*


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Knew it. That explains why people here don't like Adam Cole.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Damn Tony, those AEW attack bots are my programming term project. Don't ruin this for me.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Tony feeds peoples rage just by being his oblivious, dumbass self. So it’s bots hating on AEW but not WWE? I see more WWE hate online than the other small company. This guy is such a stupid mark, watching him burn before our eyes slowly is awesome. “But this wrestler hit the one million viewer mark for a second” then the audience changed the channel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> Damn Tony, those AEW attack bots are my programming term project. Don't ruin this for me.


*I hope I get you an A! 🤖 *


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> on fucking cue or what lads? XD XD XD


@LifeInCattleClass I think I'll need a glass of water. I can't keep taking shots whenever we see these buzzwords! There's only so much alcohol a man can drink.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Blaze2k2 said:


> I think the sentiment of what he's trying to prove is the AEW hate is over exaggerated. His point is if you hate AEW that's fine and dandy but don't unethically use troll bot accounts to over exaggerate that hate. I don't believe TK is tone deaf to criticism as long as it's done in a constructive way.



I wasn't talking about what his intentions are or if he can take criticism. It makes no difference to me. I was just saying that this isn't an AEW specific issue.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

"son of a billionaire"
"flippy shit"
"WWE light" 

Bot-bingo rolls on...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Bless him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Like with every WWE post? Did WWE go out and accuse TNA or ROH or any other indy of botting their comments? Honestly EVERY wrestling „journalist“ sucks TKs cock like @Catalanotto would lick off the whole of Randy Orton and you trust this is just because AEW is better and not because they get paid? And they are actually trying to create the narrative of AEW cant do bad. And if people are pissed off because of that they should say „fuck you TK“.
> 
> The online marketing world was on the bots topic like 10 years ago, like you wrote. Advertisers know they exist and they even accept that traffic even if they could filter it out. At the end everyone has to reach their numbers, right? Only thing our profession will do with that study is whipping their ass with it


whipping ass? Fabi... you naughty lad XD XD XD


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

TK is off his rocker


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> whipping ass? Fabi... you naughty lad XD XD XD


Damn there‘s an h and a p too much, someone need an hp?


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> whipping ass? Fabi... you naughty lad XD XD XD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Damn there‘s an h and a p too much, someone need an hp?


dude, as long as there isn't a V in there, we are all good

nobody need HPV after a good whipping XD


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude, as long as there isn't a V in there, we are all good
> 
> nobody need HPV after a good whipping XD


Yeah shit, that's not what you want! 

Get that shit tested!


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

I’d go on a coke binge with Tony Khan, seems like it’d be wild


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude, as long as there isn't a V in there, we are all good
> 
> nobody need HPV after a good whipping XD


You are in a splendid mood today, love every bit of it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> You are in a splendid mood today, love every bit of it.


i have to admit brother - i am having a lot of fun with this 

its the weekend and all is good


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> I’d go on a coke binge with Tony Khan, seems like it’d be wild


Wrestlingforum coke binge with TK? When and where shall we do this?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Gn1212 said:


> "You see Brian, we could have realized this sooner. Lethal on TV, FTR winning, the Hardly Boyz doing the job as they should, the evidence was there. The signs were there, ol' Tony lost it."


Brian : "... maybe if he dropped out of school and decided to take up a career in... coding."

Corny : " That's right Brian, had Tony Khan simply signed up to codecademy he'd be doing codes in mere minutes. He'd be able to destroy those pesking robots and overthrow the government of a South American country"


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> I’d go on a coke binge with Tony Khan, seems like it’d be wild


So long as he's paying, I'm in 🙋‍♂️


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Pentagon Senior said:


> So long as he's paying, I'm in 🙋‍♂️


Fuck yeah! Sounds like a lads' night out on the town! We'll let the bots sit on standby in the mean time lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

lol - i saw this guy on the TK tweets too

boop boop beep beep


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512551861399736322


Pentagon Senior said:


> So long as he's paying, I'm in 🙋‍♂️





Dickhead1990 said:


> Fuck yeah! Sounds like a lads' night out on the town! We'll let the bots sit on standby in the mean time lol.


guys... convince him to swing the private jet round my way m'kay?

cocaine and hookers for everybody!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Bro, we get it, you hate VKM that seems to be the majority of the AEW audience anyway.


Nah, I don't hate him. I just think he's an awful human being and there is mountains of evidence that show that. Anyone who simps for or idolizes him either know nothing of his past or simply lack morals.

In contrast, Tony Khan refused to fire anyone (except a couple of special circumstance exceptions like sex pest Jimmy Havoc) during the pandemic and even paid John Skyler's medical bills even though the guy was freelance enhancement talent on Dark. Everyone speaks highly of TK. I'm sure he has his bad traits as we all do, but to compare him to Vince McMahon as a human being is too outrageous for words.

If I hated Vince, I'd spend much of my time on message boards over several years talking about how he can't book and how he sucks. Kind of like some do about Tony Khan...



> Tony may very well be hiding pedo behaviour, he clearly doesn't seem to care if he has rapists, abusers or other bad people on his roster. Remember Sammy claiming he would rape a WWE contracted talent? He went to sensitivity training and was back within a month or so.


Yes, I remember that dumb if flippant comment from prior to his time in AEW. One which Sasha Banks responded to, saying they'd had a discussion and the matter was settled. Now had Sammy actually raped Sasha instead of making stupid but joking frat boy comments, there'd be no defense.

Once again, hiring questionable characters is different than *knowingly covering for serious sexual abuse against minors* on your payroll. Booker T and MVP have more serious criminal records than almost anyone in major promotions - not just allegations, but convictions and long prison terms - but they paid their debt and should be allowed to work.



> You're implying Vince gave a bribe, a businessman very well might have a briefcase, I'm not saying there wasn't a bribe I'm just saying that there isn't any evidence that there was.


But common sense says there was. Or do people just randomly carry briefcases to the cop shop and then the investigation suddenly comes to a mysterious halt? We can be willfully ignorant or concede there was some shady shit going on there involving Vince.



> Tony threw Negative One on television mere days after his father passed away and made him a regular character from that point on. If WWE is going to get blamed for that angle above and we're going to say that a person cannot properly consent when mourning then Tony needs to get the same treatment with Negative One.


Firstly, Amanda and Brodie Huber didn't appear literally the night after he died. They appeared four days later on a special tribute show, considered by many to be the classiest tribute show ever put on.

AEW staff and wrestlers gave -1 moments and memories he won't forget. They also gave him a contract to wrestle when he comes of age (basically, paying him for something he may or may not do) and later gave his wife a job on the community outreach team.

Go and watch all the AEW/Brodie stuff and compare it to the Melanie Pillman interview. Imagine he had personally asked Amanda Huber on TV the day AFTER Brodie died what she plans to do next, that would be the equivalent of Melanie Pillman.



> Angles can be tasteless but you're making Slaughter out to be a victim, I've never heard him speak negatively about the angle and I guarantee he would be happy with the angle because he got a tidy payoff and a Mania main event.


No, I said the angle was tasteless because Slaughter's character was 'friendly' with a genocidal warlord named Saddam Hussein, and Vince exploited the war and tensions to try and make money. Slaughter could well have been a victim had any of the death or bomb threats he received turned into real action.

Also, the angle was a business dud. WWF had to move Mania to a smaller building after selling between 12,000 and 15,000 in a 100,000 seater.



> Yeah fair enough on Hawk but again, he said it was cool. Goes back to the Negative One thing, if we're going to hate on Vince for putting people on TV during tough times in their lives then we have to blame Tony also.


Is Brodie Jr. an alcoholic or drug addict? No. Watch the footage of him backstage. He was the opposite of a kid mourning for his dad, but one being distracted and made happy after losing his father.

Here's the true equivalent: instead of sending Jon Moxley to rehab or even now after rehab, Khan has him stumble out to the ring drunk as fuck and start rambling on the mic. THAT is the equivalent, not a kid getting to have the time of his life and doing inoffensive stuff with his mom's consent long after Brodie died.



> It isn't even about Vince not doing bad shit just your examples are bad and the other blokes are even worse. Just to prove I'm unbiased, here is some actual gross shit Vince has done:
> 
> - Exploiting workers and encouraging them to work whilst hurt. CM Punk is a very famous example, Shane Douglas has spoken about this also as have many others I'm sure. This has no doubt lead to pain killer addictions, alcohol problems etc.
> 
> ...


Yes, these are all worse than Vince KNOWING about three men abusing minors and doing nothing about it until his hand was forced. A topic you kind of sidestepped in your reply again.

One of those men, Pat Patterson, was kept on and glorified in death by Vince's WWE.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - i saw this guy on the TK tweets too
> 
> boop boop beep beep
> 
> ...


Great album by Radiohead. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> guys... convince him to swing the private jet round my way m'kay?
> 
> cocaine and hookers for everybody!


Hell to the yeah! This is beginning to sound like my stag party, but months earlier!


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

"can't wait to see what Cornette makes of this"

Botty bingo!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512555419335479296
*TK made himself a trending topic and a complete joke, as if he wasn't already. *


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Pentagon Senior said:


> "can't wait to see what Cornette makes of this"
> 
> Botty bingo!


Dude! I have a wedding to go to in the morning! I'll be drunk enough at that, don't add more now lol.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Pentagon Senior said:


> "can't wait to see what Cornette makes of this"
> 
> Botty bingo!


Corny is All Elite so we cool.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512555419335479296
> *TK made himself a trending topic and a complete joke, as if he wasn't already. *


you laugh - but is that not the sort of bot activity Ronda would actually pay for??!


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you laugh - but is that not the sort of bot activity Ronda would actually pay for??!


Oo-er, that got a bit raunchy quickly! 

Take it easy on the bot bingo lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"A study I paid for came to the conclusion I expected."

Should be a page 1 story tomorrow.

Anyone disagreeing with my conclusion is a bot according to a study I just received.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

i had a close encounter lads


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512557978796367873
bot luckily couldn't count their own followers


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i had a close encounter lads
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512557978796367873
> bot luckily couldn't count their own followers


Beep motherfucking beep!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> 010001100110111101101100011010110010000001100111011001010111010001110100011010010110111001100111001000000111010101110000011100110110010101110100001000000110111101110110011001010111001000100000011101000110100001101001011100110010000001100001011100100110010100100000011000100110010101101001011011100110011100100000011101110110111101110010011010110110010101100100001011000010000001100010011110010010000001100001001000000110011101110101011110010010000001110100011010000110010101111001001000000110001101101111011011100111001101101001011001000110010101110010001000000110000100100000011001110110010101100101011010110010111000100000


What filthy language! You probably accept any old cable in your ports whether certified or not.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you laugh - but is that not the sort of bot activity Ronda would actually pay for??!


*Yes.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512555570976288774*


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Hoarding stars that the WWE is literally giftwrapping him and puffing his chest like he's some amazing wrestling mind. What an unlikeable douche.

Khan is nothing but a normal wrestling smark who is lucky to have a rich daddy that gives him money to play wrestling promoter. There is nothing about him that makes him qualified to run his mouth to fans who complain about his horribly booked show.

AEW is the most cliched, predictable product out there. It's literally just a haven for every IWC favorite and it's not even shocking when someone signs because you already know they hire literally everybody that the fans cry for.

Vince understand's today's psychology. You don't spoil the fans. He knows that part of the appeal of the WWE is the up and down rollercoaster fans go through watching their favorite wrestlers climb the ranks, only to watch them get confused as someone they thought for sure was gonna get pushed gets demoted for no appearance reason. Khan had already overkilled every kind of surprise in only three years. What have we not seen?

For years I've said that AEW feels like ROH 2.0. How fitting that the smark went ahead and bought his favorite wrestling promotion.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

TheDraw said:


> Hoarding stars that the WWE is literally giftwrapping him and puffing his chest like he's some amazing wrestling mind. What an unlikeable douche.
> 
> Khan is nothing but a normal wrestling smark who is lucky to have a rich daddy that gives him money to play wrestling promoter. There is nothing about him that makes him qualified to run his mouth to fans who complain about his horribly booked show.
> 
> ...


We found another bot. Beep, boop, beep, beep.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Gn1212 said:


> We found another bot. Beep, boop, beep, beep.


Joined in 2019 too! What else started in that year? 

"rich daddy" 

Down your drink @Gn1212 and @LifeInCattleClass!!!


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The bots before 2019 are the bots sent to destroy TNA that managed to live on. 
What if bots existed during the Attitude Era. What if bots were what killed WCW instead?


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

guys.... on a serious note.... when you have a chance....

please mark yourself as 'safe' from bot-pocalypse 2022

especially after close encounters


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If you think think this Tweet is good wait until Tony shows the math!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Tony is so easy to trigger.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Ha ha! The hate is amazing.

Are there anti-AEW bots out there? Sure.

Are there actual wrestling fans who have constructive criticism of AEW? Of course.

Are there people who just enjoy trolling AEW because they’re pathetic? Undoubtedly.

Are there people who are just plain stupid and think they more than they actually do? Duh.

Keep it up, guys. In the meantime, I am enjoying the heck out of AEW and their shows.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Gn1212 said:


> The bots before 2019 are the bots sent to destroy TNA that managed to live on.
> What if bots existed during the Attitude Era. What if bots were what killed WCW instead?


So you're saying this is Terminator 2 and TNA was the first version with Sarah Carter? 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> guys.... on a serious note.... when you have a chance....
> 
> please mark yourself as 'safe' from bot-pocalypse 2022
> 
> especially after close encounters


Will do! Shall we pray for Wrestlingforum too? We can light the Eiffel Tower up in the forum colours 



Geeee said:


> If you think think this Tweet is good wait until Tony shows the math!


We might need Scott Steiner as a consultant on this one.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ok you crazy humans have a good night - i'm off 

those that aren't humans... you know who you are... rust in peace


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

TheDraw said:


> Hoarding stars that the WWE is literally giftwrapping him and puffing his chest like he's some amazing wrestling mind. What an unlikeable douche.
> 
> Khan is nothing but a normal wrestling smark who is lucky to have a rich daddy that gives him money to play wrestling promoter. There is nothing about him that makes him qualified to run his mouth to fans who complain about his horribly booked show.
> 
> ...


We have tonight's winner of Botty Bingo... 

Congratulations Draw-bot 🥇


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ok you crazy humans have a good night - i'm off
> 
> those that aren't humans... you know who you are... rust in peace


Me too! I'm up for some real drinking in a few hours. 

That was an entertaining night on Wrestlingforum. It's much more fun than complaining about everything.



Pentagon Senior said:


> We have tonight's winner of Botty Bingo...
> 
> Congratulations Draw-bot 🥇


You're also the last man standing. Until next time!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ok you crazy humans have a good night - i'm off
> 
> those that aren't humans... you know who you are... rust in peace


Sleep well fellow human


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> We have tonight's winner of Botty Bingo...
> 
> Congratulations Draw-bot 🥇


You guys need to understand that this bot campaign is nothing but Khan's defense against the growing negative voices. The guy lives in a bubble filled with yes men.

This was basically the equivalent of someone holding their hands over their ears and screaming I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!! 

Khan's legacy will be looked down upon just like Vince Russo's because of things like this. Impact has been receiving underserved crap for years and not once has any of the owners come out crying on social media about fans voicing their opinions.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512555419335479296
Becky Lynch stealing Evil Uno's joke.

Absolutely no class.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Time for an anti-Khan reddit


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDraw said:


> Time for an anti-Khan reddit


Bots can't create subreddits, it isn't in their chips (What's that?) yet.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The more I see of Tony Khan, the stronger the Herb Abrams vibes become.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

TheDraw said:


> You guys need to understand that this bot campaign is nothing but Khan's defense against the growing negative voices. The guy lives in a bubble filled with yes men.
> 
> This was basically the equivalent of someone holding their hands over their ears and screaming I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!!
> 
> Khan's legacy will be looked down upon just like Vince Russo's because of things like this. Impact has been receiving underserved crap for years and not once has any of the owners come out crying on social media about fans voicing their opinions.


Honestly, I'm no super fan, my interest in AEW has cooled recently and I've been watching less. It's the only wrestling show I have interest in following but I often miss episodes. 

I genuinely am just bemused at people's fixation on hating a TV show and putting their time and effort into doing so. I've been here for a few years now and still can't get my head around it! 

This thread was just about the lols for me. The bot stuff is just comedic material 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Orange is on the case to deal with these bots.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Tell it like it is said:


> Orange is on the case to deal with these bots.
> View attachment 120211


If this is the front line of the AEW army, it’s gonna be a pretty quick war.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Christopher Near said:


> So I could've got paid for saying I didn't line an aew match ?


It's seems like a good gig if you can get it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ratio Bozo:















*


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Forum Dud said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512555419335479296
> Becky Lynch stealing Evil Uno's joke.
> 
> Absolutely no class.


She is a heel. Her lack of class and scruples is actually what most people would consider 'good character work"


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

La Parka said:


> You’ve made a big mistake Tony Khan
> 
> View attachment 120166


Don't talk shit about Skynet!


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Don't talk shit about Skynet!


You mean Meta?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

What a fucktard

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I am not too sure he even believes some of the shit he posts, I think he does this kind of 'out there' stuff to get people talking. He drops this shit and then follows up promoting a match lol

Hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512555419335479296
> *TK made himself a trending topic and a complete joke, as if he wasn't already. *


I rather be a billionaire complete joke then be some random dude on a wrestling forum.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Ratio Bozo:
> View attachment 120218
> 
> View attachment 120217
> *


Wish these WWE folks would stop taking shots at the competition 😜 

"keep my Tony's name out of your fucking mouth!"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I am not too sure he even believes some of the shit he posts, I think he does this kind of 'out there' stuff to get people talking. He drops this shit and then follows up promoting a match lol
> 
> Hook, line and sinker.


*Alvarez is already trying to clean it up and give it merit:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512534169838047233*


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Bro, we get it, you hate VKM that seems to be the majority of the AEW audience anyway.
> 
> Tony may very well be hiding pedo behaviour, he clearly doesn't seem to care if he has rapists, abusers or other bad people on his roster. Remember Sammy claiming he would rape a WWE contracted talent? He went to sensitivity training and was back within a month or so. Not saying Tony would cover it up as we have no evidence but it doesn't seem to bother him all that much to use guys who have done this type of shit.
> 
> ...


The Negative one thing is apples and oranges imo as compared to the Melanie segment.

A small child who idolized his father and wants to be a wrestler, going out and having feel good moments with his other favourite wrestlers is turning a rough time for him into something positive. They're not pressuring him or bribing him with money, like they did for Brians wife, to muckrake deep and fresh wounds for a segment; they're trying to help him get through an extremely rough period in as positive a way as possible.

You can disagree all you want, but I guarantee his mother feels it was positive for him, and the vast majority of other people in the wrestling world and fans included think it was and is very touching and was handled compassionately. The Brodie tribute show is widely considered one of the most sincere and genuine shows of respect a wrestler has ever received.

Quit with the bullshit.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

I think it is highly ironic and fucking hilarious that the ones who are denying the existence of bots are the same ones who will create alt accounts when they get banned.

You seriously can't make this shit up.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I think it is highly ironic and fucking hilarious that the ones who are denying the existence of bots are the same ones who will create alt accounts when they get banned.
> 
> You seriously can't make this shit up.


Cult04, Cult69 and Romeoblue told me to tell you they disagree with this post


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

Jesus Christ this guy is such a fucking loser.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

GNKenny said:


> Being a robot would be pretty cool, but I always wanted to be a ghost as a kiddo.


Try hanging out with Adam Cole. You will become ghost because nobody will pay attention to you when something as marvelous as Adam Cole is standing infront of them. You will be pretty much invisible.

I am bot created by @*BlueEyedDevil *because he is too shy to admit his love for Adam Cole on his main account


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

he really is a mark for himself, sad really


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So I am all alone here I guess


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> So I am all alone here I guess


Join us...The Robot World Order...the rWo...4 4 4 life...

I'm Hollywood Chip, I like you enough that you can be Shancent.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I created this account in 2006 preparing for this moment…


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Tony Khan gets more delusional by the day


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't know how to respond to this.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> hey - you're most likely right... for when its on
> 
> but tomorrow? and the next day?
> 
> what will all the articles be about unless Smackdown does something incredible?


I will admit Tony’s tweet has some serious legs. Smackdown debuts will give the news guys something to talk about. Win-win it appears.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I created this account in 2006 preparing for this moment…


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *American football too. The Jaguars are a national embarrassment. *


Thoughts on Trevor Lawrence?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

lagofala said:


> Thoughts on Trevor Lawrence?


*An overrated embarrassment, like most of Tony Khan's projects 😂*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

lagofala said:


> Thoughts on Trevor Lawrence?



Could be a decent top 15 QB with a better offensive line, better running backs, better wide receivers, a better offensive coach, and a head coach that isn’t a complete philandering dikhead.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I always thought those pro WWE comments were just ywc sheep just repeating stupid nonense from stupid idiots like TWRP 😂


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Tony Khan breaking Twitter and Wrestling Forums per usual. The guy everyone hates but loves to talk about. What a guy!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone pretending like this is "insane" or something not plausible is probably living under a rock. Every big corporation probably has bots. I mean you and I can go buy bots /boosts on freelance websites. It's not that hard.


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

Tony is an idiot, no wonder Fulham FC keep getting relegated when they promoted to Premier League


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> Anyone pretending like this is "insane" or something not plausible is probably living under a rock. Every big corporation probably has bots. I mean you and I can go buy bots /boosts on freelance websites. It's not that hard.


Sure we can buy bots but 50 bots is a freaking joke to a supposed billionaire and million dollar company. Look at how much hate WWE gets during saudi season or WM or how the reddit mods bury WWE threads. They are all paid off as well just like these fake wrestling journalist on Tonys tit.

Tony is fucking neckbeard mark who happens to have a rich daddy. So instead of edging to divas for hours he vanity searches twitter and follows blank accounts to see who is hating on his shitty product. This manchild can not even believe someone dislikes him or his toys because nobody ever says no to a spoiled brat of a billionaire.

Tiny Khan is Violet Beauregarde all grown up. He wants his ratings and he wants it now.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

AEW constantly gives out Red Flags. 

When is their first house show?


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

@La Parka and @Chip Chipperson you fucking bots


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Sure we can buy bots but 50 bots is a freaking joke to a supposed billionaire and million dollar company. Look at how much hate WWE gets during saudi season or WM or how the reddit mods bury WWE threads. They are all paid off as well just like these fake wrestling journalist on Tonys tit.
> 
> Tony is fucking neckbeard mark who happens to have a rich daddy. So instead of edging to divas for hours he vanity searches twitter and follows blank accounts to see who is hating on his shitty product. This manchild can not even believe someone dislikes him or his toys because nobody ever says no to a spoiled brat of a billionaire.
> 
> Tiny Khan is Violet Beauregarde all grown up. He wants his ratings and he wants it now.


It's not just 50 though. Have you seen the bloated WWE social media numbers? They even use it as an accomplishment.

It's mind boggling how much control Twitter has over America. Ofcourse everyone would want to boost their agendas.

The platform is the problem imo due to it's nature of anonymity, it is fine for fun, but becomes a problem when it gets the power to dictate the overall mood of a nation. People have always played dirty in the game of business. Like everything else, internet has it's own set of dirty tools and tactics. Pretending like it doesn't exist is foolish. 

TK probably knew this all along. Today he just decided used this to promote rampage and make some noise for AEW.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tony probably just exposed the emotional stunted part of AEW's fan base that used bots to signal boost pro-AEW posts with his post. lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Not even going to bother. Great Donald trump impersonation Tony


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LAN party at my place this weekend. Who wants to get patched?


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

This is the same guy that hires paid shills. Melzter is one of them.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 120188
> View attachment 120196
> 
> View attachment 120195
> ...


Some of you don't know the difference between bots and androids and it show.


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

Is he being serious or a troll here?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Smithy.89 said:


> Is he being serious or a troll here?


He's being serious, lol.


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

It's clear that between this and praising the ratings, things are not going well with the merger as his product has stopped growing under his new signings. Obviously trying to make his product sound as attractive as possible to everyone so it doesn't get canceled.

He had a good run but it's time for him to be a pro now. Hire a PR manager, hire a financial manager to keep your budget and hirings in line, hire agents who can structure a match, hire writers to make compelling storylines.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

damn… why am i so smart?!

as expected, TK and Rampage trending over Smackers


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

Pretty sad out of Tony


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 120271
> 
> 
> damn… why am i so smart?!
> ...


the problem is that it’s Tony Khan who is trending over AEW. Not a good thing. Bring attention to the product, not to yourself.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone have the source of this "independent study"?


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

Even with TK noobness Nakamura still out trending him Twitter


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Geert Wilders said:


> the problem is that it’s Tony Khan who is trending over AEW. Not a good thing. Bring attention to the product, not to yourself.


Are you blind? Do you not see Rampage in there? 😅
Also, HOOK is trumping them all. I wonder if that's moreso because "hook" is a word that may be used for other things too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> the problem is that it’s Tony Khan who is trending over AEW. Not a good thing. Bring attention to the product, not to yourself.


…. You see Rampage, Hook, Danhausen trending, no?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> …. You see Rampage, Hook, Danhausen trending, no?


Not on my list. 

Which suggests you are looking at the personalised page, which is biased towards what you look at on twitter….since it’s personalised.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> Not on my list.
> 
> Which suggests you are looking at the personalised page, which is biased towards what you look at on twitter….since it’s personalised.


i know its personalised dude - the amount of tweets however are not

hence you can still see what is more popular the last hour


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i know its personalised dude - the amount of tweets however are not
> 
> hence you can still see what is more popular the last hour


To be fair, Yuta is trending here.
Controversy perhaps does create cash.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Catalanotto said:


> I am not too sure he even believes some of the shit he posts, I think he does this kind of 'out there' stuff to get people talking. He drops this shit and then follows up promoting a match lol
> 
> Hook, line and sinker.


You know what you're right. He's still a dork though and a horrible booker.

This just makes him look even worse. He's


LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 120271
> 
> 
> damn… why am i so smart?!
> ...





Geert Wilders said:


> the problem is that it’s Tony Khan who is trending over AEW. Not a good thing. Bring attention to the product, not to yourself.


Exactly. Which is the overall problem with AEW in a nutshell.

By the way. The guy you quoted is giving me weird Tony Khan vibes. 

The more I read this thread the more I get the sense that there's a 50% chance that he's either Khan or a a really well paid shill for AEW. 

Somehow magically shows up on the first page right on time whenever big AEW news is dropped in here ready to defend.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

TheDraw said:


> You know what you're right. He's still a dork though and a horrible booker.
> 
> This just makes him look even worse. He's
> 
> ...


I assume you missed the previous posts showing Rampage was trending? Need to modify your code my dear bot.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

AEW is cringey and terrible Television it doesn't make you a bot to think it's a bad product it just means your a human being with a functioning brain


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

RogueSlayer said:


> AEW is cringey and terrible Television it doesn't make you a bot to think it's a bad product it just means your a human being with a functioning brain


We found the bot!


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

He really is just a sad pathetic man child with micro penis syndrome. What a fucking embarrassment he is.

Top stars are going to flee sooner rather than later to avoid being associated with this clown.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> Some of you don't know the difference between bots and androids and it show.


Eh or we would rather just have some fun squeezing in as many wacky science fiction gif’s as possible while this topic is in the news for the casuals playing into the silliness for some laughs & giggles then pull out our 🤓 cards being ultra thorough about it all 😜


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Geert Wilders said:


> View attachment 120272
> 
> 
> To be fair, Yuta is trending here.
> Controversy perhaps does create cash.


75k, wow.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

This Tweet is truly Tony Khan's magnum opus. This is the one people will be talking about years from now. It may even one day gets its own Dark Side of the Ring episode.

Twitter search auto-suggestion says it all . . .


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

I am a proud E-Bot. I love roman reigns and whenever i see AEW do blood i get queasy especially when the women do it!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Firstly, Amanda and Brodie Huber didn't appear literally the night after he died. They appeared four days later on a special tribute show, considered by many to be the classiest tribute show ever put on.
> 
> AEW staff and wrestlers gave -1 moments and memories he won't forget. They also gave him a contract to wrestle when he comes of age (basically, paying him for something he may or may not do) and later gave his wife a job on the community outreach team.
> 
> ...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I vote we let Jesse Ventura and Alex Jones, run each companies twitter feed.


----------



## ;Dice (Jun 27, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> I was waiting for someone to post this.
> 
> Tony is the king of Twitter btw. 🤣
> He knows exactly what he's doing, this is all people will be talking about till next week.


And what do you think follow this master strategy? Because I see nothing! only the so called bots is gaining from this; He went tweeting about the "bots" of other company not about the competition not about stars level not a about the events level but THE BOTS! , this not about someone working the media this would rather be...Someone starting to losing the plot!.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

;Dice said:


> And what do you think follow this master strategy? Because I see nothing! only the so called bots is gaining from this; He went tweeting about the "bots" of other company not about the competition not about stars level not a about the events level but THE BOTS! , this not about someone working the media this would rather be...Someone starting to losing the plot!.


tell us all about your theories mr registered 2021 and 11 posts


----------



## thevardinator (Nov 6, 2012)

I do prefer AEW over WWE, but Tony Khan is a big no-no and very annoying with the crap he keeps coming out with. 

Just the male Dixie Carter, has no idea about the business, just has a lot of money and spouts a lot of very cringey garbage every other day.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Blaze2k2 said:


> I rather be a billionaire complete joke then be some random dude on a wrestling forum.


Tiny did nothing to become a billionaire except be born… is that supposed to be some kind of accomplishment? 

Imagine having billions of dollars and getting clowned regularly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't think this as far fetched as some of you make it out to be. US intelligence agencies have accused Russia of doing the exact same to spread disinformation during our elections.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 120271
> 
> 
> damn… why am i so smart?!
> ...


I wonder if this will reflect in the ratings.

Narrator: It did not.



Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> I don't think this as far fetched as some of you make it out to be. US intelligence agencies have accused Russia of doing the exact same to spread disinformation during our elections.


So now WWE is being compared to Russia, lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I wonder if this will reflect in the ratings.
> 
> Narrator: It did not.
> 
> ...


there’s no worldwide combined tv and streaming ratings - so, guess we’ll never know

USA cable ratings?

most likely didn’t affect them at all🤷‍♂️


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> most likely didn’t affect them at all🤷‍♂️


Then trending doesn't matter, chief.

If it doesn't translate into money or ratings then who gives a hoot?


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Then trending doesn't matter, chief.
> 
> If it doesn't translate into money or ratings then who gives a hoot?


Don’t you get it? People caring more about tiny saying stupid shit than they do about any of the matches or storylines is actually a great thing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Then trending doesn't matter, chief.
> 
> If it doesn't translate into money or ratings then who gives a hoot?


think you missed the first part

and don’t understand the values of trending either - and the money involved

networks love this sort of shit, and exposure affects everything - continued promotion is needed just to stay stable to start with


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> think you missed the first part
> 
> and don’t understand the values of trending either - and the money involved
> 
> networks love this sort of shit, and exposure affects everything - continued promotion is needed just to stay stable to start with


Ah yes, Turner people must be so happy that Tony is being laughed at for being an idiot.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ah yes, Turner people must be so happy that Tony is being laughed at for being an idiot.


no-one but bots and 10 haters are laughing mate

and who cares about them anyway, they don’t spend money


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no-one but bots and 10 haters are laughing mate
> 
> and who cares about them anyway, they don’t spend money


I guess Becky Lynch and Evil Uno are either bots or haters...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I guess Becky Lynch and Evil Uno are either bots or haters...


becky is for sure

evil uno is evil uno - no one shall slander his name


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

Cool, I've always wanted to work for Vince. I'm not sure how I feel about being a bot though.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/u0dp9y


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He's being serious, lol.


And this guy is suppose to be the future and compete with WWE? 😂😂


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm a graphic-phile (graphile?) too, my name is Chelsbot.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I mean if you read the comments there, you learn pretty quickly that no, that's not what TK was referring to.

These are spam bots who copy tweets, word for word, from popular accounts to boost their own.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

A bot by any other name would smell, something or other.. Beep boop.



TD Stinger said:


> I mean if you read the comments there, you learn pretty quickly that no, that's not what TK was referring to.
> 
> These are spam bots who copy tweets, word for word, from popular accounts to boost their own.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm adamant Smark is a bot looking at some of his threads.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Forum Dud said:


> I'm adamant Smark is a bot looking at some of his threads.


Cease your investigations.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

All companies have bots. It’s how they trend, get popular etc. 

These are not anti-AEW bots, but pro-WWE bots.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

No.

You scroll through any trending hashtag on Twitter you find myriad exact copies of the same exact tweet. That's just a thing on Twitter.

He was saying that there are armies of bots entirely dedicated to insulting AEW content. Which is the paranoid delusion of a fucking madman.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

That's a way to get you and your product taken seriously: rant like a fucking mental patient about how anyone who doesn't like your product is obviously not a real person but is in fact an AI paid for by your enemies to destroy you.

This guy is a fucking lunatic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no-one but bots and 10 haters are laughing mate
> 
> and who cares about them anyway, they don’t spend money


*I literally just posted a picture of myself in the DMD shirt and spend money on every pay-per-view. *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I literally just posted a picture of myself in the DMD shirt and spend money on every pay-per-view. *


yeah, but you‘re not a hater


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, but you‘re not a hater


*







*


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Still cant believe this idiot did this lol


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm fairly certain alot of WWE bots belong to this message board.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh I can see this bot thing is going to become very annoying.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reservoir Angel said:


> No.
> 
> You scroll through any trending hashtag on Twitter you find myriad exact copies of the same exact tweet. That's just a thing on Twitter.
> 
> He was saying that there are armies of bots entirely dedicated to insulting AEW content. Which is the paranoid delusion of a fucking madman.


Companies pay freelancers to do this kind of thing. Like I said, I had to do the same once before, but for back links. This is annoying, but not as savage as hate compaigns, as they ultimately destroy communities.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Could be these.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Oh I can see this bot thing is going to become very annoying.


Wrestling fans still joke about Nash's quad and do "What?" chants. The bot thing is here forever.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

It's Russian disinfectant!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Oh I can see this bot thing is going to become very annoying.


nonsense…. That is really the sort of thing a….. bot would say?!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pic from my WrestleMania party:


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Freelancer said:


> I'm fairly certain alot of WWE bots belong to this message board.


You can easily tell. Just watch for accounts that are over 5 years old with very few posts. Then suddenly appear and post like 10 in a day. 

There’s without a doubt alt spamming accounts that only infect the AEW board.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Oh I can see this bot thing is going to become very annoying.


Good thing is Twitter part owner Elon Musk is launching a war against bots. He must be pro AEW


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

GNKenny said:


> Wrestling fans still joke about Nash's quad and do "What?" chants. The bot thing is here forever.


Idk

They're still around because they were associated with iconic people within the industry. This was just Tony having his usual Twitter babble.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

‘This never happens’


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513257259152814080


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> You can easily tell. Just watch for accounts that are over 5 years old with very few posts. Then suddenly appear and post like 10 in a day.
> 
> There’s without a doubt alt spamming accounts that only infect the AEW board.


A lot of the critical accounts are from 2019 and around the 1,000-2,000 post mark. That's a very odd coincidence I think. 

Say, what year did AEW launch? 

I notice many others from 2016 too, which is the time The Elite portion of the Bullet Club really blew up in ROH. 

Worth a look into admin team?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> You can easily tell. Just watch for accounts that are over 5 years old with very few posts. Then suddenly appear and post like 10 in a day.
> 
> There’s without a doubt alt spamming accounts that only infect the AEW board.


That’s very scientific.

I joined in 2013. I come here and post in spurts. Hardly been here at all the last few years and then came back recently and been pretty active. 

I guess that makes me a bot?

And are you suggesting somehow WWE had ‘sleeper cells’ and paid people to sign up for accounts years ago in case Tony Khan one day started a promotion lol?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dickhead1990 said:


> A lot of the critical accounts are from 2019 and around the 1,000-2,000 post mark. That's a very odd coincidence I think.
> 
> Say, what year did AEW launch?
> 
> ...




LOL


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

Tony Khan can't deal with people being honest about lots of his product sucking. 

Try and put a better product out there Tony, instead of this paranoid rubbish.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Are all my fellow bots getting paid in bitcoin too?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> Are all my fellow bots getting paid in bitcoin too?


i’m getting paid in Squidcoin - that’s still valid, right?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘This never happens’
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513257259152814080


Wait, you mean companies do shady shit to gain market advantage. Nope, no way that could happen in the upstanding highly respectful world of pro rasslin'.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> 010001100110111101101100011010110010000001100111011001010111010001110100011010010110111001100111001000000111010101110000011100110110010101110100001000000110111101110110011001010111001000100000011101000110100001101001011100110010000001100001011100100110010100100000011000100110010101101001011011100110011100100000011101110110111101110010011010110110010101100100001011000010000001100010011110010010000001100001001000000110011101110101011110010010000001110100011010000110010101111001001000000110001101101111011011100111001101101001011001000110010101110010001000000110000100100000011001110110010101100101011010110010111000100000


Damn, WF is gonna crash if Ger starts typing in binary.



Prized Fighter said:


> Wait, you mean companies do shady shit to gain market advantage. Nope, no way that could happen in the upstanding highly respectful world of pro rasslin'.


To me it's not much but an extremely sophisticated version of giving away tickets, audience plants and inflating attendance numbers, or bribing a critic. You're paying people to generate hype and clout (or alternatively, downplay criticism against you and exaggerate against your competition), the difference is the scale and sophistication of technology used to pull it off. And online bots/shills, like audience planting or attendance inflation techniques were, are fairly undetectable/organic-looking to an untrained eye not privy to insider information. 

Even if it is true, my question would be: so what? Buying views, comments, fake reviews etc. online has been a thing for over a decade at this point (admittedly not always this scale). Either play the game and employ the technique, or don't. Then there's the rabbit hole about the limitations on the impact of bots/shills, or how their existence can be used to dismiss genuine and valid criticism (as is probably the case this time).


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

What did Tony do to bots to make them hate him?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Saintpat said:


> What did Tony do to bots to make them hate him?


He does nothing to cater to the demo that use 18-49 amps.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Why hasn’t this totally real investigation been released? 

If it’s independent why is Tiny the only person that knows about it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gn1212 said:


> I was waiting for someone to post this.
> 
> Tony is the king of Twitter btw. 🤣
> He knows exactly what he's doing, this is all people will be talking about till next week.


So this is where we are? Now people are just saying Tony is heeling it up and he knows what he's doing...LMAO


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> And it is the evil Vince behind all of this I presume? Oh Vinnie Mac, so dastardly...


If you think the E is above this sort of thing, then you really don’t understand how the old school American business plan actually works…

Is every account a bot? Obviously not. But it’s akin to claiming every pro-AEW account is a shill, which damn near everyone in here says to be true…🤷🏼‍♂️



Prized Fighter said:


> Wait, you mean companies do shady shit to gain market advantage. Nope, no way that could happen in the upstanding highly respectful world of pro rasslin'.


I only made it through scrolling to page 2 before I had to comment on this. The American business model is built on being cutthroat. Vince, himself, even says he had death threats from rival promotions when he took over the Federation. Laughs about how much he loves confrontation.

But nah. No way would Vince or the E do such things. Nope, no way.

But ol’ know nothing Tony would surely pay Meltzer, Alvarez, and every other pro-AEW account. Yep yep. That’s my story, and I’m sticking to it. Beep beep boop boop. The Casuals told me so.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Can you imagine Vince tweeting something like this and accusing Tony of having Bots? Yeah I didn't think so...Legit so embarrassing lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Can you imagine Vince tweeting something like this and accusing Tony of having Bots? Yeah I didn't think so...Legit so embarrassing lmao


Vince is an old man who probably doesn't know what a 'Twitter' is (his official account is clearly run by PR). But I can guarantee you if Twitter had existed in the 1990s, Vince would have been Dana White-esque on it (btw, Dana is the promoter of UFC and tells people to go fuck their moms on there).

Vince is the man behind 'fake Razor Ramon and Diesel' and the Billionaire Ted, Nacho Man, Scheme Gene and Huckster vignettes. No one is pettier than Vince has been and a 40-year-old Vince would be wrestling's Donald Trump on Twitter. I can only imagine what he would've tweeted about the United States v. McMahon trial.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> So this is where we are? Now people are just saying Tony is heeling it up and he knows what he's doing...LMAO


What?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Can you imagine Vince tweeting something like this and accusing Tony of having Bots? Yeah I didn't think so...Legit so embarrassing lmao


No, Vince claims to have had death threats placed on him in the early 80s. A little worse than bots, no?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

3venflow said:


> Vince is an old man who probably doesn't know what a 'Twitter' is (his official account is clearly run by PR). But I can guarantee you if Twitter had existed in the 1990s, Vince would have been Dana White-esque on it (btw, Dana is the promoter of UFC and tells people to go fuck their moms on there).
> 
> Vince is the man behind 'fake Razor Ramon and Diesel' and the Billionaire Ted, Nacho Man, Scheme Gene and Huckster vignettes. No one is pettier than Vince has been and a 40-year-old Vince would be wrestling's Donald Trump on Twitter. I can only imagine what he would've tweeted about the United States v. McMahon trial.


Vince and Trump are same age lol

Vince pre 1997 was very careful to keep himself out of limelight and pretend he was nothing more than a commentor so highly unlikely a 40 year old Vince is all over twitter.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

NFL bots are now attacking Tony.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Forum Dud said:


> View attachment 120445
> 
> 
> NFL bots are now attacking Tony.


This is the big leagues. You don’t fucking let the players force you to trade them. 

How the fuck does this have anything to do with AEW..?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

bdon said:


> How the fuck does this have anything to do with AEW..?


I was being flippant in a thread that hasnt been serious from the get go. No need to use naughty language.

That said, it does show a pattern of Tony Khan ghosting employees he doesn't want to deal with and then handling his business over Twitter...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Forum Dud said:


> I was being flippant in a thread that hasnt been serious from the get go. No need to use naughty language.
> 
> That said, it does show a pattern of Tony Khan ghosting employees he doesn't want to deal with and then handling his business over Twitter...


No, it shows that he had no reason to entertain a bad trade. These fucking pansies think they can take to Twitter and strong arm the team owner.

I can assure, if Kobe Bryant going on a radio talk show in the summer of ‘07, blasting the Lakers, GM Mitch Kupchak, and Jerry Buss and NOT get traded, then Yannick damn sure doesn’t have the clout to force anyone’s hand on fucking Twitter.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> View attachment 120445
> 
> 
> NFL bots are now attacking Tony.


this was 2020 and TK mullered him right after this as well

…. Wait, what is the point of posting this?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this was 2020 and TK mullered him right after this as well
> 
> …. Wait, what is the point of posting this?


I hope you don't think Tony looks good in this exchange. Admittedly Mr. Yannick doesn't either but TK as the smart businessman should know better.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> This is the big leagues. You don’t fucking let the players force you to trade them.
> 
> How the fuck does this have anything to do with AEW..?


That response from TK was about as respectful as possible. Ngakoue was the one that took it to Twitter and tried to start a fight. Tony stayed calm and gave reasoned answers.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I hope you don't think Tony looks good in this exchange. Admittedly Mr. Yannick doesn't either but TK as the smart businessman should know better.


i think it was handled as well as it could've been

glad to see you saying TK is a smart businessman - love seeing you aboard the TK express


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think it was handled as well as it could've been
> 
> glad to see you saying TK is a smart businessman - love seeing you aboard the TK express


I've actually always said he is a smart businessman, just knows fuck all about wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I've actually always said he is a smart businessman, just knows fuck all about wrestling.


but you've also said 'anybody can learn the wrestling part' - which he is actively in his 3rd year of doing

so, 'fuck-all' might by year 3 now be hyperbole


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but you've also said 'anybody can learn the wrestling part' - which he is actively in his 3rd year of doing
> 
> so, 'fuck-all' might by year 3 now be hyperbole


Correct but I've seen no evidence that he knows what he is doing wrestling wise.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Correct but I've seen no evidence that he knows what he is doing wrestling wise.


well, you don't watch the weekly shows in full is why


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks Elon for helping TK by buying twitter to beat the bots

Elon Musk is All Elite


----------

